# HDDVD



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a few HDDVD movies I would like to rip to my NAS... I have heard that the xbox 360 HDDVD player used to work but I am not sure if it will anymore. Does anyone know if it still will work or know of any other way (inexpensive) that I can do this?

tia,
Ron


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would scour eBay as well as other places for a HD-DVD drive. LG made them and a year ago or so I scored a brand new drive on Amazon last year for less than $25.


----------



## PC509 (Nov 15, 2012)

From what I've been reading, the HD-DVD player for the Xbox 360 works fine with Windows 7+ (requires some software for Windows XP). If you already have it, just give it a shot and see if it works. It is just a USB cable and requires no firmware upgrades or anything, just plug and play. 

But, like mechman said, there are some PC drives available for low cost, too. If you don't already have the Xbox 360 drive...


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info... I am currently looking for a external HDDVD player to rip to my pc.


----------

